# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Праздничная йога- игровой блок на свадьбе

## Львовна

*Праздничная йога* - игровой блок на свадьбе
_от дуэта Д.Евочки_

_Вы бывали на ГОА? Побываете. Вместе с гостями. Ведь если заключить брак в этом райском уголке -  он будет наикрепчайшим.
_

[img]http://*********ru/8816675.jpg[/img]

_В программе церемонии:_

_-регистратор на гвоздях;

-многорукое божество женского счастья;

-раджа, слоны и йоги;

-много радости и смеха;

-крейзи фото-отчет о поездке в экзотическую страну! 
_

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: минимальный, как мы любим))


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 20-25 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (28.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


*с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%*

----------

